# dodge dakota ?



## skeloo (Feb 7, 2001)

Just bought a 2001 dodge dakota club cab 4x4 4.7L multi speed auto, just wondering if anyone is useing this type of truck for plowing. I'm only useing it for residential drives with a lot of backdraging. Looking at a western 7 foot standard, told its the best for this truck.Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Don't have any Dodge experience (Chevy guy here - had to sneak in quietly to the Dodge forum!  ) but regarding your plow choice, you mention a lot of backdragging: Depending on dealer service/support in your area, a SnoWay may be worth considering since they have the "downpressure" feature available (basically, a double-acting cylinder for blade lift/lower as opposed to the more common single-acting cylinder) which is an asset when backdragging.

If you do decide to go with a Western, a 7.5' standard is shown on their literature as being only 15 pounds heavier than the 7'. (590# vs 575#)

An extra half a foot of blade width doesn't sound like a lot, but it's handy to have!


----------



## skeloo (Feb 7, 2001)

75 thanks for your response. I was thinking about the Sno-way, local dealer sells western,fisher,meyers mostly. He said he would sell me a Sno-way but doesn"t stock parts for it. He would have to order parts from the distributor here in Ontario Canada who is 50 miles away. I would like a Sno-way but don"t want to be stuck waiting for parts if anything brakes.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Sounds like good thinking on your part with regard to parts availability. Waiting on parts is no fun. Not snow-related, but parts for the bike I'm having built are slow in arriving due to border delays - originally, it looked like I'd be riding by mid-October. Now looks more like mid-November. (Brrrrrrr!  ) Not their fault, just that certain parts "ain't here yet"!  NOT the situation you want to be in with your plow out of service.

I still suggest the 7.5' over the 7, and for residential drives I'd imagine the Dakota would work out well - not quite as "clumsy" as a full-size in tight areas.


----------



## skeloo (Feb 7, 2001)

I took your advice and bought the 7.5 ft western along with timbren load boosters, truck only drops about 1\2 inch with plow raised. Now all I need is snow. Thanks again!


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Congrats on your new plow! Sounds like it and the Timbrens are a good match for your Dakota.

Based on how chilly & windy it was today (I was up on a roof in Aurora welding pipe) you may not have to wait too long to put your plow to work - I even saw a few snowflakes along with the rain that was trying to fall.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Just a quick question, I have a 99 Dakota, I was going to get some Timbren's for it, however I have the torsion bars cranked about 2 inches and was wondering if that would screw things up.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd put the bars back down closer to the original height.2" is too much lift and throws the geometry way out of whack.Put the Timbrens on,and if you need to,crank it up a couple of turns,but not 2" worth.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Maybe it was 2 turns of the bar's, my mechanic did it and told me they left it within what was a safe amount, I had them do it as I figured they would have a better idea about it and have a better way to measure it since they did it while it was on the alignment machine.


----------



## Plow Dak (Jan 14, 2003)

hey skeloo and festerw

how about a pic or two of those Dakota's

Post them in the picture forum for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm working on the pictures, probably tomorrow I'll have a chance to take some it's been cold and rainy here for the past week or so.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by festerw _
> *I'm working on the pictures, probably tomorrow I'll have a chance to take some it's been cold and rainy here for the past week or so. *


It has?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Cold at least, hasn't it rained, or are all of my days from this "summer" just starting to run together.


----------

